# overfed baby tiel???



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i was out the entire day today,so didnt get time to feed the young one..had just fed him in the morning...and came back and fed him in the evening....
but towards the end,he was reallly asking for formula..for the very first time since he got here...
i mustve overfed him...because he was sneezing and some formula was flowing out of his nostrils as well!!!omg is he going to die? im shaking as i type this and praying hard that he survives...he seems to be normal now....the formula isnt flowing anymore...but he is sneezing a little...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did he shake his head after the feeding? If birds shake their heads with liquid or food in their mouth it will get into their nasal cavity and they they will sneeze it out.

I would give him a few hours to get it all out before feeding again.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

he shakes his head a lot...and sprays the formula which was covered around his beak and feathers ,everywhere...
he is fine now!!


----------

